# San Luis Bay Inn, Avila Beach,CA - 1BR - Jun 27-Jul 4



## djyamyam (Jun 20, 2015)

1BR / 2BA sleeps 4

$700


----------



## skimble (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow... if I did not already have plans, I'd be all over this!


----------



## LisaH (Jun 20, 2015)

skimble said:


> Wow... if I did not already have plans, I'd be all over this!


Ditto! I will see if any of my friends can take this...


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 21, 2015)

Still available


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 22, 2015)

San Luis Bay Inn is in Avila Beach not Pismo Beach.


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 22, 2015)

Oops.  Thanks

Still available


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 24, 2015)

Last chance

$599 obo


----------



## hsintang (Jun 24, 2015)

Have you tried Craigslist?  We are heading there for July 4, but want to stay till the 5th....
this is an unbeatable price...


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 25, 2015)

Rented thru Redweek and no longer available


----------

